# Unleash your Inflatables!



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

I will dangle myself out there owning up to the fact that I've got 19 inflatables (8 of them "new" this year)  I do rotate them around from year to year. I don't have a huge storage space & not artistic enough to craft awesome creepy props like many of you do. The majority of my inflatables have been bought used. It was the big cat tunnel that sucked me into getting them . Oh, & those large haunted houses or even the tunnels can be difficult to set up if there is any wind . Families come back every year to see my yard, take their pics in front, & they look forward to seeing new stuff. 

So come on, post pics of your inflatables !


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh these are awesome!! Keep them coming!! I love the giant cat you walk under!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

I'll admit: I've had my eye on that tree-and-ghosts (in lower left-hand corner of your pic) for some time now, bookmarked at various websites. As I'm working on a spooky but overall kid-friendly graveyard, that would work quite nicely for my purposes. 

How much space on the ground (footprint) does the tree take up when inflated? And when deflated, so as to avoid any collateral damage to nearby props?


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

The set up of your inflatables is awesome!!!
Don't sell yourself short you can create props!!!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

I know some people hate inflatables, but I think they're fun. I don't use them, and probably never would, simply because there's no one to see them (We live WAY off the beaten path, back in the woods. No TOTers or neighbors.), but I enjoy looking at other people's. Both Halloween and Christmas ones are fun. They show the silly side of the holiday, which shouldn't be forgotten.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

One thing I have noticed, is that people are not just doing Inflatables alone anymore. They are mixing props with the inflatables, and they look great together!

A house last year had a huge haunted house and arch, with a "Granny Apple Witch" outside. It looked awesome!


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm not a huge fan of inflatables but I do love the coach one and the spongebob one! Just wish my front yard was big enough to house them. I live on a cul-de-sac and our house sits on the start of the circle. Our land is a pie shape with the house sitting on the more narrow stretch of land.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I was just grocery shopping & in the local Giant grocery store the Mars candy co. was giving away a chance to win a giant M&M Frankenstein inflatable if you buy 2 bags of any Mars candy (Snickers, M&Ms, Milky Way, etc.). I love Mars candy but my heart belongs to Nestle & their Mounds bars so I didn't get a shot at it but I think it runs for a couple of weeks at least.

I heard this noise & looked up & saw the thing & I gotta admit it looks pretty cool. I can't even find a pic of it anywhere & don't know if it's a nationwide thing or not.


----------



## Went (Sep 28, 2011)

The castle is one of the most glorious things I have ever seen before.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh this year they are releasing an inflatable I must have...suprised nobody has spoke about it on the forum at least not that I have seen. I need to order this for year round 

If you like Ghostbuster you are going to want this baby! STAY PUFT!!!!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

Gotta admit... StayPuff Marshmello man is awesome!!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Whew, saw the title and was a little afraid to look. Must be a different forum! I think the Halloween inflatables have come a long way from early cutesy types!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Theres also a Stay Puft costume. One year my fiance wore a inflatable costume and it was just so funny, my mom peed her pants laughing so much


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

We have 2 inflatablesthat compliment the light-hearted cemetery that goes up in the front - you know, funny epitaths, bluckies in the tree and sitting on the bench, etc. The inflatables are the horse drawn hearse and skeleton on a motorcycle.


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

Inflatables! Hmmmm.....maybe I can use one to float down the river!


----------



## halloweenlurker (Nov 3, 2010)

I have 5 (i think i havent counted in a year HA HA )

I theme mine out. I have the tree with the ghosts for the cemetary. I have some skeletons one with a pirate ship and one pulling a hearse with horses. I cant remember what my others are?? *smh*

I also got a little creative and got portable speakers and some old MP3 players and placed them behind parts of the inflatables and make tracks that loop and have 15 second pauses between them so even if my inflatable does not talk, it still talks LOL


----------



## Zombie Sean (Oct 1, 2010)

How big is the StayPuft?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

HA! Found the M&M Frankenstein inflatable. It's from an expired Ebay auction but this is it & this is what it looks like.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Retail-Halloween-Frankenstein-M-M-Inflatable-/260837601368


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

Have no idea of the base size on the tree with ghosts & it is packed away right now.

Keep the pics coming & the cemetary hearse looks great. 

Would like to get the StayPuff guy but haven't found one at a discount yet, LOL.


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

I have 3! I pics in my album. Not good ones but you'll be able to tell what I have. Back to work now.


----------



## october31 (Aug 24, 2009)

i have around 10 inflatables  ,
when i put them out ill take a picture for sure


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Halloweenkat, do you have bigger images? Especially of the brown arch? I had this daydream about an arch that looks like a tree with scary eyes. I saw a company on ebay that can do custom work but they are pricy, will have to get a quote, they also do costumes so If I get rich they can make me a Cinnamorol character costume, hehe.http://www.ebay.com/itm/CUSTOM-INFL...335?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb22b7d4f

Ive got my eye out for the inflatable Jabba costume ><


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

I had never seen this tree tunnel before I saw it on eBay. It was badly damaged & seller had used a bunch of safety pins to hold it together enough to take a pic of it partially inflated. Took me about 5 hours to sew the holes closed & sew on some patches. Don't know if my repairs will last permanently but it held up just fine for 6 hours last year.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

OMG! That is by far the MOST epic inflatable Ive ever seen, Do want! Ive never seen it before!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Inflatables are so not my thing, but I got to admit some of these are pretty cool especially if you have a lot of the really little ToTs who can be just as scared by cute as then can by realistic. I bet my 70-year-old mother would really like these for their looks and ease of set up and storage.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

HallowweenKat said:


> I will dangle myself out there owning up to the fact that I've got 19 inflatables (8 of them "new" this year)
> 
> So come on, post pics of your inflatables !
> 
> View attachment 89780


*Nice collection! I am considering buying one this year.*









My yard is full of trees/landscaping, so I can't do alot of the inflatables.....but I like them!  *H1*


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

RCIAG said:


> HA! Found the M&M Frankenstein inflatable. It's from an expired Ebay auction but this is it & this is what it looks like.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Retail-Halloween-Frankenstein-M-M-Inflatable-/260837601368


He is soooo cute.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

HallowweenKat said:


> I had never seen this tree tunnel before I saw it on eBay. It was badly damaged & seller had used a bunch of safety pins to hold it together enough to take a pic of it partially inflated. Took me about 5 hours to sew the holes closed & sew on some patches. Don't know if my repairs will last permanently but it held up just fine for 6 hours last year.
> View attachment 90005


Love that.


----------



## kimber1 (Jun 12, 2011)

I ,too, love inflatables, but, my love has been deflated by the vandals that slashed every one I owned. Not sure if I will ever recover.


----------



## Minakitty (Jul 29, 2011)

Here is our sole inflatable. I'm also one of the many who generally wouldn't opt for them, but love the black kitty. 








It's already made a great impression on the neighbors!


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

I have the earliest version of the motorcycle in ChrisW's picture and this spider. I think it's this spider. Someone won it at a tricky tray and gave it to me outside of the box. It's black and purple and big. I'll see what it looks like over the weekend for sure.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I have a giant scary pumpkin I used in my great pumpkin camping display, and I am buying the spooky tree one for my house this year. I am also going to buy the thanksgiving turkey this year.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

kimber1 said:


> I ,too, love inflatables, but, my love has been deflated by the vandals that slashed every one I owned. Not sure if I will ever recover.


I am sorry to hear that, how terrible. 

MinaKitty: LOVE the kitty on the roof! Great!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Halloweenkat, I just ordered the tree inflatable arc and its brand new for a great price. Thanks to you for showing me your pic or I would not have known it existed!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

We have Bart and Homer Simpson that we put out. Skipped the last year tho. They kids want them back. 

This was a couple years ago.









We also had a bunch of Simpson's Tree House of Horror's pumpkins carved on display...









We do have the headless horseman as well. Sometimes he makes it into the graveyard.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

nhh said:


> We have Bart and Homer Simpson that we put out.
> View attachment 91339
> 
> 
> ...


I love your inflatables! And the pumpkins are so pro! Love it! Thanks for posting  H1


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

A friend of ours had their inflatables slashed a few years ago. They stopped decorating because of it.

Love the kitty on the roof!

Another friend of ours loves the Simpsons & would really like those. Nice way to display the carved pumpkins.

Kittyvibe--sent you a PM. Where did you find a new Tree Tunnel? Congrats.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Do like roof kitty, but I just might have to go buy Stay Puft...


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

nhh, your Simpsons setup is just too awesome. Love everything! :3


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

I just recieved mine today in the mail! I did a quick set up, just to see what they looked like in person. H1


----------



## Spooky-Licious (Sep 4, 2011)

Here's my 1st!! & Im so proud! Got him at GoodWill for $15! (Monday Sale)
He's 8 feet tall! And the manager there was nice enough to let me try it b4 I buy it,
so yes I inflated 8 foot Frankie in middle of the store. IM THRILLED! came w/ everything!
Never shun your local thrift shop!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Halloweenie, I just adore the castle arch and the kitty looks suitably grumpy :3 The arch is on my wish list for sure! Spooki-licious, you did great! I wish I tried blowing up the 2 I found at Goodwill, I just tested the motor but didnt inflate and well, one motor is not string enough anymore to fully inflate the ghost,  poop. I wish I tried it in the store like you, that was smart considering you cant do returns /bonks self.


----------



## Spooky-Licious (Sep 4, 2011)

@kittyvibe, thanks so much! Yes, sometimes u just gotta ask and don't be afraid to! They're more likely to make the sale if they let you try it (if they're a good salesman) And most 2nd hand shops shouldn't mind! It's always worth a shot!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

kittyvibe said:


> Halloweenie, I just adore the castle arch and the kitty looks suitably grumpy :3......



THANKS!  I love them too! (sorry the pics are so dark...it was really too late and very dark, to be taking pics)

Oh by the way....The cat is animated, his head moves side to side!


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

I have a 4 ft ghost inflatable that I got from the dollar store that was only $10, and now I have a new addition thanks to my secret reaper!!!!


----------



## Spooky-Licious (Sep 4, 2011)

Halloween_Queen said:


> I have a 4 ft ghost inflatable that I got from the dollar store that was only $10, and now I have a new addition thanks to my secret reaper!!!!


I LOVE that tree inflatable!! What a generous reaper!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Holy Cow! Your Secret Reaper IS generous! Thats a $60 inflatable!


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

Minakitty said:


> Here is our sole inflatable. I'm also one of the many who generally wouldn't opt for them, but love the black kitty.
> View attachment 90084
> 
> 
> It's already made a great impression on the neighbors!



I too love my black kitty! Got a lot comments on him. A couple of the toddler were quite weary of him.


----------



## Kitty (Sep 10, 2011)

Lowe's has inflatables: 12 foot Frankenstein, 7 foot Headless Horseman & 8 foot skeleton pirate ship.

www.lowes.com


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

This is one I havent seen before, picked it up a few weeks ago for $5 at a yardsale.









Ill get more pics once I have them all straightened out, I have alot. lol


----------



## Minakitty (Jul 29, 2011)

Thank you to everyone who liked our kitty on the roof. Both my husband and I thought of it separately, I imagine the first time we looked at the house last year! Hopefully someone will find inspiration to do similar if the architecture allows (it's not a dangerously high roof). It also makes me feel better having it out of reach. We will not be putting out any major decorations/props until the weekend before as I'm paranoid about theft/vandalism.

I hope to have a nighttime shot of it soon...


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2011)

YAAAAAA!!! I can finally post on this thread! Today I bought 24 Inflatables!!!! I am not taking them out of the box to show you tonight but heres what I got. I bought an entire display and spoke about it in the yard sale thread. 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

An awesome score, Mr. Gris!


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

Mr. Gris, you have the most amazing luck at finding stuff at garage sales!! Love the kitty coming out of the pumpkin one.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks HalloweenKat ans SOMC! That Cat in the pumpkin I have never seen before. In fact a few of these are rare and I was shocked to come upon them. I ended up just saying I will buy everything you got and left nothing behind.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Quick question for those who with inflatables.....This is my first year to have them. 

Is it OK if they get a little wet? Do they hold up in the rain? One of them is animated, will it ruin the motor?

The forecast is calling for a little rain coming my way......THANKS!  
(not complaining- it will bring a cold front with it- Yay!)


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2011)

Halloweenie1 said:


> Quick question for those who with inflatables.....This is my first year to have them.
> 
> Is it OK if they get a little wet? Do they hold up in the rain? One of them is animated, will it ruin the motor?
> 
> ...


Absolutely they can get wet. Most were designed for winter temps heavy snow, rain etc so they were made to get wet. The only issue is water may weight them down a bit and sag slightly but they will return to full glory once they start to dry.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

All these inflatables are pretty awesome!
Love the pumpkins, cats and the Simpson's ones


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Great thread! Hallowweencat, you were brave to start it!  LOL 
Yes, I too have an appreciation for the whimsy that inflatables bring to the display. I wish I could get more, but am limited by a cramped yard. Here are the Halloween inflatables I used this past year. I have a few more, but can't seem to squeeze them in. Wish I could get more, but unless I start strapping them to the roof, I'm out of display space. BTW to whomever put that cat on the roof ~ looks AWESOME. How did you do that? LOL


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

A few more...


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Great Gobs of Goose Crap!! THAT'S A LOT OF INFLATABLES!!!

Wow...


----------



## The Pod (May 19, 2008)

I'm not into the inflatables, but we have that walk through haunted house that we put up in the drive on Halloween day for the TOTs. Seems the little kids love to run through it so we put it out for them every year.


----------



## hollowsgrove (Jan 29, 2012)

im amazed at how quickly these blew up around here. i have the marshmallow man i got last yr as my family are huge ghostbuster fans. 


i have thought about getting a couple this year. I set my yard haunt up where bigger kids have to go through the scary stuff to earn the good candy but younger ones can bypass it and go around. i felt like i cheated them last year bc they had nothing cool to look at bc i focused on the scares to much


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

We are hoping to do a more scary walk through in our back yard, but really have focused on making it fun for the little ones in the front. The little ones seem to LOVE the inflatables, especially the ones they can walk under or through. I wish I had room for some of the walk-through arches. For the money and ease of storage, you get a big bang for your buck with the inflatables.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Hilda said:


> A few more...
> 
> View attachment 108127
> View attachment 108128
> View attachment 108129


Cool stuff!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Hilda, I just loooove your setup! I especially love your lil bear blowmold and candyland area, but everything is just awesome!

I am waiting on my pics from my aunt but in the meantime here is a video of Halloween night with the inflatables that kept tripping the breaker, eek!

http://youtu.be/g4p5LTMwfI8


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

kittyvibe, LOVE it!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Anyone ever see this guy before? It appears he owns every inflatable ever made!! If you like inflatables, you will enjoy going through his pictures. I can't believe how many different versions of some things were made.

WARNING: If you hate inflatables, please do not click on link! 

http://www.kingofholidayinflatables.com/halloween2005-1.html


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

kimber1, that would be very heartbreaking. i feel bad for you. sorry it happened. the first year they came out around here i was in awe. after halloween i got one for around $15.00. the next year i didn't put it out because it didn't fit my theme, but after halloween i bought another one for around $15.00. so i had a vampire and a frankenstien. that year i did a monster museum theme and put them out. i had a very small yard area, and the kids had to walk past them. my door keeper said he had to keep getting after the kids not to kick and punch at them. so i didn't put them out after that. kind of lost interest in them. then we moved to a house with a bigger yard. my grandsons friends grandma gave me a big pumpkin one. i used it that year but none since. this year i went to goodwill and picked up 2 for $7.00 each. how can you refuse a price like that. i can't remember what they are, so maybe this year i will have to use them. do they take a lot of electricity to run? anyway, you guys have all posted some amazing examples of inflatables. i think even if most aren't into them, there is at least 1 that catches their eye. scatterbrains, they even have a blue inflatable with oars you can use to float down your river. lol. great thread, glad it was started. say, i think it is nowhining and spookyone who talk about an inflatable house by them.
my pumpkin is simaler to this one except it has a stem on the bottom.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

it was a house on our way to school is where a couple had our deep love for Halloween. She goes crazy put them all up and everyone loves them. we found out later she does Christmas as well.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Hilda said:


> Anyone ever see this guy before? It appears he owns every inflatable ever made!! If you like inflatables, you will enjoy going through his pictures. I can't believe how many different versions of some things were made.
> 
> WARNING: If you hate inflatables, please do not click on link!
> 
> http://www.kingofholidayinflatables.com/halloween2005-1.html



yes, his name is jason Jones, he sells on ebay and hosts the Gemmy inflatable club. If your a member there here is his profile link- http://kingofinflatables.websitetoolbox.com/profile/210211

here is a gateway page ;
http://www.kingofholidayinflatables.com/

looks like his old domain got bought and he sells on ebay only now.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2012)

Hilda I love your inflatables. I end up doing a whole inflatable fun area in the driveway now for the little TOTs. I have 8 inflatables for Halloween and they are very cool. This year I will put all 8 out and line the driveway to the main attraction...Is it Halloween yet?


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

kittyvibe, Thanks for the links! 

Gris, I do love the comedy of a cluster of inflatables. I was coveting some in that haul you got. I wanted that purple haunted house for a while. You lucky dog!


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2012)

That haul was pretty good. I actually sold nearly every piece to homes that needed them more than me and that helped fund my haunt like you would not believe. I did however keep all of the Halloween Inflatables as I think they will have a nice home here in my display. Besides when would I ever find those trees and that Haunted House again at such a great price?


----------

